# Kombucha Tea



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

Has anyone heard of it?  Anyone tried it or heard of it's health benefits or harm?  I tried it for the first time this morning..  it's odd tasting..    I'm drinking the Multi-green... it's ummm... different..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

My brother drinks this stuff.  Yuck.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

It is kind of yuck... I was wondering if it is good for you or harmful... I mean anything can be harmful if you over do it.   It's a probiotic and enzyme.. Hope I don't get sick... lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It is kind of yuck... I was wondering if it is good for you or harmful... I mean anything can be harmful if you over do it.   It's a probiotic and enzyme.. Hope I don't get sick... lol!!



I think it's very good for you.  My brother does serious research before he adds anything to his diet.  So I'd say you are fine.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 15, 2015)

The chia seed drinks can taste like you're sipping applesauce...odd but tasty. I tried a few different brands of kombucha and just nope, can't develop a taste for it. Something I do love however is sour cherry juice.


----------



## Lara (Oct 15, 2015)

My daughter used to brew this trendy drink but I have read that Kombucha tea is fermented and therefore causes a bloated stomach. I've read it has no health benefits as far as anyone knows at this point as there haven't been any human tests. Many negative side effects have been reported when drinking more than 4 oz daily. It can cause a flare-up of Candida (yeast infection). I also read this from the Mayo Clinic and from Dr. Weil:

Mayo Clinic… http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/consumer-health/expert-answers/kombucha-tea/faq-20058126
"...there isn't good evidence that kombucha tea delivers on its health claims. At the same time, several cases of harm have been reported. Therefore, the prudent approach is to avoid kombucha tea until more definitive information is available."

Dr. Weil… http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA365602/Cured-by-Kombucha.html
"No human study has been published showing a beneficial effect for kombucha.
I am also concerned about the possibility of contamination in home-brewed kombucha. Some batches contain aspergillus, a toxin-producing fungus. This would be a significant risk for individuals with compromised immune systems, such as those with AIDS or in chemotherapy for cancer. There have been reports in the medical literature of adverse reactions, including nausea, vomiting and headaches, in people drinking more than four ounces of kombucha tea daily.
In 2009, physicians at Cedars-Sinai Hospital in Los Angeles reported a life-threatening case of lactic acidosis (the build-up of lactic acid in the bloodstream faster than it can be removed) and acute kidney failure in a 22-year-old man newly diagnosed with HIV within a few hours of his consuming kombucha tea. Other cases of lactic acidosis and cases of serious liver dysfunction associated with ingestion of kombucha tea have also been reported, along with allergic reactions, jaundice, and head and neck pain. I would particularly caution pregnant women, nursing mothers, the elderly, children and anyone with a compromised immune system against consuming it.
In summary, I know of no health benefits to be gained by drinking kombucha tea."
Andrew Weil, M.D.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2015)

We buy it sometimes, I like the Synergy brand.  Right now in the fridge I have the Raspberry Chia flavor, the chia seeds do have a kooky feeling on your tongue, I rather like it.   The greens flavor never tastes very good.

*Kombucha is loaded with unique nutrients*

Kombucha is loaded with organic acids, active enzymes, amino acids and polyphenol anti-oxidants. The most common components include the various organic acids such as acetic acid, butyric acid, usnic acid, oxalic acid, malic acid, gluconic acid and lactic acid. It also contains active enzymes and probiotics.

Kombucha is typically produced in a sweetened green, white or black tea. The best fermentation process uses an organic evaporated cane juice or honey although too much honey can disturb the stability of the culture. Most of the sugar will be remade into organic acids that blunt the blood sugar response so it is very low glycemic and non-inflammatory.

*Improves joint function*

Kombucha is rich in glucosamines which helps preserve cartilage structure and prevent joint degeneration. Glucosamines increase hyaluronic acid production within the joint which binds moisture thousands of times its weight in the joint cavity. This provides the joint with structure, moisture, lubrication and flexibility while protecting against free radical damage.

*Improves digestion and immunity*

Kombucha is loaded with probiotic bacteria and yeast that make their way into the gut and ward off parasites and pathogens. It is particularly good at minimizing Candida and improves digestion and nutrient assimilation. Kombucha enhances immunity by inoculating the gut with healthy microorganisms and providing anti-oxidants and enzymes.

*Kombucha helps the body cleanse*

This beverage is loaded with enzymes and organic acids that help to detoxify the body. This reduces the load on the pancreas, liver and kidneys and helps the body rid itself of unwanted wastes and destroy cancer cells. Kombucha is rich in glucaric acid which has potent anti-cancer activity.

Nobel Prize winning Russian author Alexander Solzhenitsyn credited drinking kombucha throughout the day, each and every day, helped him beat stomach cancer. This was during his time in the soviet labor camps. President Ronald Reagan was so moved by Solzhenitsyn's testimony that he used kombucha to help him stop the spread of his cancer in 1987.


Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/041051_kombucha_healthy_drinks_SCOBY.html#ixzz3oeKUqozK


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, I just drank the whole bottle....  I'm either going to be super healthy.......................or I'm gonna die..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well, I just drank the whole bottle....  I'm either going to be super healthy.......................or I'm gonna die..



Naw, you're not going to die.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't get past the taste.  Yuck.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

I want to try it. Hope it is easy to find.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

I would think any health food store..   My local supermarket has it.   It's in the refrigerated juice section..


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks QS. I will let you know if it kills me....


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 15, 2015)

Another drink quite popular now is Aloe Vera. I don't know what the health benefits are but it's thirst quenching after a workout.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I want to try it. Hope it is easy to find.



These markets have it if there's one near you, I get mine from Natural Grocers/Vitamin Cottage.  http://lifestylemarkets.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&q=kombucha


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks SB. Apparently the first store opened in Victoria BC about twenty years ago.


----------



## Lara (Oct 15, 2015)

The ingredients on your particular brand says it's diluted with Ginger Juice. Doesn't say how much. Could be as much as 49% ginger juice which would put it as a second ingredient to 51% Kombucha. It says it's 100% organic which may be true but it doesn't say it's 100% Kombucha brew. Does it have the USDA Organic sticker on the bottle?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

Lara said:


> The ingredients on your particular brand says it's diluted with Ginger Juice. Doesn't say how much. Could be as much as 49% ginger juice which would put it as a second ingredient to 51% Kombucha. It says it's 100% organic which may be true but it doesn't say it's 100% Kombucha brew. Does it have the USDA Organic sticker on the bottle?



I don't see "diluted with ginger juice anywhere on the multigreen bottle in my hand

Yes... it has the USDA organic sticker....  

Ingredients listed in order

100% G.T's organic raw kombucha..
Klamath valley blue green algae
spirulina
Chlorella

glutin free... vegan.. Non-GMO

PER BOTTLE:

Probiotics, bacillus coagulans  GBI-30 6086 (1 billion organism.
S/Boulardii  (1 billion organisms.. 
Polyphenols  glucuronic acid Lactic acid acetic acid. 

ummmmm...    trace alcohol.... uh oh...


----------



## Lara (Oct 15, 2015)

You just have a different variety. Yours is not mixed with ginger but is mixed with algae. Just be careful because too much is toxic and benefits are not quite as magical as companies claim. Whole foods are cheaper and better but if you're not getting it from your regular diet then supplements help if you're very careful. Here's a good article from NBC news:

NBC NEWS… http://www.nbcnews.com/id/36571884/.../trendy-fizzy-drink-mushrooming/#.ViAIxUv7VFI


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

Well... I've started growing my own SCOBY.....  I'm going to make my own Kombucha


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2015)

I read the Mayo Clinic article cited above, NO benefit. Avoid using. Can have adverse effects.

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2015)

I tried it a couple times and didn't like it.  Just kind of yucky.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

It is..   I just want to see if I can grow one...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well... I've started growing my own SCOBY.....  I'm going to make my own Kombucha



I have a FB friend who makes her own. She's growing her own veggies, and eating totally healthy and says she feels fantastic.  She's early 60's.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

That thing is a SCOBY....  Symbiotic colony of bacteria and yeast..   It's what you use to brew kombucha.


----------



## Lara (Oct 16, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I read the Mayo Clinic article cited above, NO benefit. Avoid using. Can have adverse effects.
> 
> That's good enough for me.


Finally, a voice of reason  . Like you, I also read before putting trendy stuff in my body. You never know what it's doing to your liver, kidneys, etc, until it's too late unless you research. Also, the Mayo Clinic Dr. Weir, and NBC all caution against homemade Kombucha above all else because of the bad bacteria that can grow if you miss one little sanitary precaution. No thanks. I'd rather eat a nutritional diet. It's cheaper, healthier, and tastes better.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 16, 2015)

They were talking about the many benefits of magnesium on another board that I am on. So I thought I would take some and see if I benefitted. I asked my doctor first. He said try it and see if it helps. I took it for about three weeks and started having severe heart palpitations. The only thing I was doing differently was taking the magnesium. I Googled magnesium and it said that too much of it can cause heart problems. I stopped it and after a week or so, my heart went back to normal. 

I think I'll stay away from miracle treatments from now on.


----------



## Lara (Oct 17, 2015)

My daughter's mother-in-law died at age 60 from ovarian cancer (or was it the uterus) 2 years ago because she watched Dr. Oz who said rub Vitamin in E oil all over your skin and to use it as a treatment for dry hair. She got toxic shock from using too much. She told me, before she died, that her cancer was from putting on too much Vitamin E. She lived for about 6 months after finding out. I think she said she had a skin problem and was only rubbing it all over her neck.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Lara said:


> My daughter's mother-in-law died at age 60 from ovarian cancer (or was it the uterus) 2 years ago because Dr. Oz said on his show to rub Vitamin in E oil all over your skin and to use it as a treatment for dry hair. She got toxic shock from using too much. She told me herself, before she died, that's why. She lived for about 6 months after finding out. I think she said she had a skin problem and was only rubbing it all over her neck.



Believe NOTHING Dr. Oz says.


----------



## Lara (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't believe anything anyone says when it comes to doing something foreign to my body including prescription medication and supplements…ESPECIALLY prescription meds and supplements! I was told by my doctor last year that I needed expensive high blood pressure meds and Statins. I said no way and she said if you don't you'll die. I came straight home after my appointment and read in several reputable places that you should get a plaque calcium scan first. I had a score of 0 (meaning absolutely no plaque in my arteries). My doctor and a few other doctors all agreed that I should not be on heart meds. Instead I changed my diet and swim everyday. One year later I'm as healthy as a teenager.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Lara said:


> I don't believe anything anyone says when it comes to doing something foreign to my body including prescription medication and supplements…ESPECIALLY prescription meds and supplements! I was told by my doctor last year that I needed expensive high blood pressure meds and Statins. I said no way and she said if you don't you'll die. I came straight home after my appointment and read in several reputable places that you should get a plaque calcium scan first. I had a score of 0 (meaning absolutely no plaque in my arteries). My doctor and a few other doctors all agreed that I should not be on heart meds. Instead I changed my diet and swim everyday. One year later I'm as healthy as a teenager.



That's great, Lara!  I take a prescription antihistamine and a calcium/D pill.  Otherwise, try to eat healthy, and workout a lot, and my cholesterol and glucose are always good.


----------



## Lara (Oct 17, 2015)

Ameriscot, you're doing great. It shows in your travel photos…especially your bike rides. I saw on the news last week that calcium is in question now as to how much we need. It's always something isn't it. 

P.S. well maybe I exaggerated the teenager part a little . That was so long ago I forget how good I felt back then. But this one year transformation has kept me not just alive but having a good quality of life.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That thing is a SCOBY....  Symbiotic colony of bacteria and yeast..   It's what you use to brew kombucha.



Looks kinda gross.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Believe NOTHING Dr. Oz says.



I agree.  He's a proponent of a lot of far out stuff.  Also a snake-oil salesman, IMHO.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Looks kinda gross.



Yes...  I gave up and tossed the mess out..


----------

